# LOTS of other pictures of me and SOnny...and some videos!



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Some neat pictures. I dont know that I could ever do what you're doing tho. I can only imagine what would happen if either one of my horses were to spook at something and all I had was a thin rope around their neck.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Sonny is beautiful, you guys both make a great team!


----------



## SonnyWimps (Feb 22, 2008)

My2Geldings said:


> Some neat pictures. I dont know that I could ever do what you're doing tho. I can only imagine what would happen if either one of my horses were to spook at something and all I had was a thin rope around their neck.


Well I've been riding bareback so much that my balance is alot better bareback than in a saddle. 
When Sonny spooks all he does is immediately take off and I find that bareback (this might just be me) I can feel when he's going to take off and flow with it until I get a chance to slow him down.
I've had him spook once on me while I was bareback and he just jumped...not alot....but then again the girl should have known NEVER to run towards a horse lol :roll:


----------



## missy06 (Apr 5, 2008)

You guys look fantastic. I'm impressed. Your balance at the trot and canter is impressive-I have attempted a few trots bareback with Spree and my balance just isn't there yet. You make it look easy.

How long did it take for you to be able to work him bridleless like that?


----------



## Sara (Jul 6, 2007)

You guys look good together


----------



## SonnyWimps (Feb 22, 2008)

missy06 said:


> You guys look fantastic. I'm impressed. Your balance at the trot and canter is impressive-I have attempted a few trots bareback with Spree and my balance just isn't there yet. You make it look easy.
> 
> How long did it take for you to be able to work him bridleless like that?


a month about...though we still haven't gotten it perfect. He's still learning that when I ask him to stop he must stop and not just slow down lol.

I was randomly doing some groundwork with him on Wednesday and decided to hop on his back. Since I didn't have the bridle or halter I just put a rope around his neck and he behaved fine.
Normally I try out my new "stunts" in the roundpen...it's big enough to canter in, yet small enough where it would be easy to control him in.
Then we move into the arena

It took me a LONG time to get my balance for it, but now I have it pretty darn good. I did alot of Fluidity riding and passanger rides so that helped a whole lot!


----------



## omgpink (Aug 16, 2008)

OMG I so want to do that! Your horse looks so laid back and happy!


----------



## myboydoc (May 12, 2008)

you guys look great! I have perfect balance at the trot but I haven't been able to master it at the canter yet. how do you do it?


----------



## SonnyWimps (Feb 22, 2008)

myboydoc said:


> you guys look great! I have perfect balance at the trot but I haven't been able to master it at the canter yet. how do you do it?


I lean back a little when cantering so I'm constantly on my balance point. 
I suggest to start out using a bareback pad, then go bareback bareback....that's what I did!

For me it was the trot that was hard....the canter was easy


----------



## myboydoc (May 12, 2008)

SonnyWimps said:


> myboydoc said:
> 
> 
> > you guys look great! I have perfect balance at the trot but I haven't been able to master it at the canter yet. how do you do it?
> ...


I will try that. ha for me I am very comfortable at the trot but am to nervous to canter. I have done it before alot but I have fallen off at the canter also and it kinda shook me up. but I really want to try it. is it scary at first?Is it harder to canter without stirrups or bareback? would going no stirrups help my balance?


----------



## SonnyWimps (Feb 22, 2008)

definately no stirrups will help your balance, but if you aren't comfortable cantering in a saddle then don't try it bareback until you can in a saddle. 
I do find bareback in general helps balance you and teaches the horse to listen to your leg. Sonny responds better to my legs now then he does to my hands

For the first 2 weeks I used a bareback pad...it helps and mine had a handle I could hold on to if I lost my balance


----------



## myboydoc (May 12, 2008)

SonnyWimps said:


> definately no stirrups will help your balance, but if you aren't comfortable cantering in a saddle then don't try it bareback until you can in a saddle.
> I do find bareback in general helps balance you and teaches the horse to listen to your leg. Sonny responds better to my legs now then he does to my hands
> 
> For the first 2 weeks I used a bareback pad...it helps and mine had a handle I could hold on to if I lost my balance


oh I am fine at the canter with the saddle I could do that no handed but it is bareback and no stirrups where I lose my balance. and I don't own a bareback pad. maybe I can borrow one. I usually hold mane when bareback . I have cantered bareback before but did not feel balanced. I will try leaning back. I have been working with Doc on listening to my legs over my hands so I can hold on with my hands. I am not afraid of falling it's just quite uncomfotable :wink: I will work at it. I might not even go no stirrups cause I have better balance bareback . thanks for the advice!


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

i just can't get over how much better he looks since you moved him. And your position has improved greatly too!!! Keep up the good work!


----------



## SonnyWimps (Feb 22, 2008)

yeah doesn't he look alot better?!
He is definately the lowest on the pecking order due to he has lots of bite marks now, but he has made some good friends there....which I'm happy about!


----------



## jemulchia (Sep 20, 2009)

Very cute!


----------

